# Salmon ....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Is red and/or pink salmon safe to eat? (I've heard some horror stories about what is in the ocean now!)

Fresh?
Canned?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Actually, the horror stories I've heard are all about farmed salmon -- the stuff they feed those poor fish is disgusting, and not at all anything close to their natural diet. And coloring is added to the flesh.

Yuk!

I'd eat wild caught fish over farmed ones any day!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We mostly eat canned Alaska salmon. The fresh stuff that is not farm raised is too expensive here in the middle of the continent.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Farmed salmon is Atlantic salmon. They serve it at Red Lobster. I don't like it. I don't like them raising non-native species in the Pacific.

Most Alaskans release Pink salmon. They feed Chum salmon to their dog teams.

They come out in droves to catch or dipnet Reds. Copper River reds are known for their quality. Kenai reds are pretty good if you ask me. 

King salmon is good to great. It smokes well and BBQs awesome.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here, Spring Chinook, or "springers," as they're locally known, are the high prize. Their harvest is tightly controlled, however, owing to their diminishing numbers. 

The new salmon smorgasbord features sushi, sashimi and Fukashimi. At my age, that's not what's going to kill me -- so I'll continue to enjoy springers and any other fresh, wild caught salmon as often as I can. I guess it just depends on your tolerance for risk.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If I'm understanding you all correctly, you're saying canned salmon (red and pink) originating from Alaska is "healthy" (without contaminants)?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It would help to know what sort of contamination you are seeking to avoid.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> If I'm understanding you all correctly, you're saying canned salmon (red and pink) originating from Alaska is "healthy" (without contaminants)?


http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=104

Even though contamination with mercury, pesticides, and persistent organic pollutants (POPS) has become a widespread problem in salmon habitats and with the quality of salmon itself, there are still salmon runs that pose relatively low risk in terms of contaminants. Leading this low-risk category for wild-caught salmon are Alaskan salmon. Southeast Alaskan chum, sockeye, coho, pink, and chinook salmon, together with Kodiak coho, pink, and chum salmon have all been evaluated for contaminant consumption risk involving many POPs (including dioxins, dioxin-like compounds, or DLCs, and polychlorinated biphenyls, or PCBs) and have been found to be the lowest risk category of wild-caught salmon for regular consumption. This lower contamination risk amongst all wild-caught salmon is one of the reasons we recommend selection of wild-caught Alaskan salmon as a salmon of choice. (While some salmon runs from British Columbia and the U.S. West Coast also stand out as lower risk in terms of contaminants, we do not feel enthusiastic about recommending them for consumption due to the more precarious sustainability of these salmon runs.)


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> If I'm understanding you all correctly, you're saying canned salmon (red and pink) originating from Alaska is "healthy" (without contaminants)?


I like mine contaminated with cream cheese, green onion, tobasco, pepper (white) and ran through a blender.

The crackers are less healthy. :nana:


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

If I were pregnant I wouldn't touch it...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Lonelytree, that is exactly the type of information I was needing. (Apparetly there are several types of "Alaskan Salmon wild-caught"...will need to see what our local stores offer. Thank you so much.....I must try that recipie...rolled into patties and fried?

Hmmmmm...if local stores don't offer any of the better quality Alaskan Wild-Caught, can you reommend a site/place where I might order some? Also, would you recommend "canned", "packaged" or "frozen"?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> ROFL Lonelytree, that is exactly the type of information I was needing. (Apparetly there are several types of "Alaskan Salmon wild-caught"...will need to see what our local stores offer. Thank you so much.....I must try that recipie...rolled into patties and fried?
> 
> Hmmmmm...if local stores don't offer any of the better quality Alaskan Wild-Caught, can you reommend a site/place where I might order some? Also, would you recommend "canned", "packaged" or "frozen"?


::stinkeye:: Don't even think about rolling my salmon spread into patties and frying it. It belongs on a cracker.... on a slice of bread......on a piece of celery.. :duel:

If you want salmon patties....

salmon
crushed crackers
egg
salt 
pepper

make a meatloaf, seperate into patty size.... flatten and fry.

http://www.copperriverseafoods.com/

Pretty expensive to me.....

I'll work on a recipe that makes sense. Do you have red salmon in a can? Even Pink?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Lonelytree...you got it! Sure don't want that ::stinkeye:: looking my way! ROFL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

frankva said:


> If I were pregnant I wouldn't touch it...


Your name is frank, right? :hysterical:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

You could always go fishing for steelhead trout.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

........ROFL maybe you can, Raven; but they are not found in my local..............


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> If I'm understanding you all correctly, you're saying canned salmon (red and pink) originating from Alaska is "healthy" (without contaminants)?



Absolutely. Alaska will not allow fish farms anywhere near our waters. A good portion of the wild Alaska canned salmon comes from the Southeast, best salmon in the world. And yes, we use the pinks for dog food but only because we have our pick of the choicest fish. If I haven't gotten my fair share of kings & sockeye, I'll throw a few pinks in the smokehouse, it's perfectly fine salmon.

p.s. When I make salmon patties I dredge them in panko then fry in 1/2 butter & 1/2 olive oil. Serve on a pool of hollindaise with a side of fresh asparagus. fit for a king!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh Grammas Cabin, sigh...how I miss those days in Oregon when our buddy from Alaska would bring back his catch for the winter for him and to offer extra for sale..we could buy it for a reasonable price. He would offer us Halibut, Salmon and more...simply wonderful! Yes, we have King Salmon run our waters in WA, you are given catch restrictions of one per day and we do best with our crabbing and clamming out here. Shrimp are just scrumptious fresh but again, we are limited in our catch. The farmed fish...oh yuck! As to the fake crab sold all over in grocery stores.....our buddy told us how when he worked on a fishing boat, they would scrape up the scraps of fish off the deck of the boat and it would go into a chute. He told us never to eat it as it was made also out of older fish. Also folks need to read the package when they buy wild caught fish, most of it is being treated with an anti moisture chemical and guess what? It isn't good for you! If you do not catch it yourself, read read read those packages and know what you are eating! I agree with Grammas Cabin, always get wild caught salmon from Alaska.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Grandmas, I want to know what "panko" is that you dredge your fish in before frying....


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We only eat salmon we catch, King or Silvers, usually, out of Hood Canal. Too expensive to buy!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> Grandmas, I want to know what "panko" is that you dredge your fish in before frying....


panko is just oriental bread crumbs, like what we use on shrimp.

I add a bit of chopped celery & onion to the salmon patty mix too, form patties then carefully press both sides into the panko. That gives them a nice crusty outside and moist yummy inside.
Too bad you're all so far away, wouldn't it be nice to trade real fish for real fruit


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the infor. Sounds similar to what I do, except i use cornmeal instead of panko.

Yes, would love to be able to trade with other homesteaders...........


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey, make your own panco==

day old homemade bread--*very hard to find
grate it on hand grater and then dry.

Done


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Easiest bread crumbs? Take a piece of bread, toast it, break it up, then drop into a food processor blender & mix. I have a small food processor that I use for making Horseradish Sauce in, grinding all sorts of things, mixing in, too.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL you people never cease to give me a good laugh...coming up with such easy solutions


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Canned wildcaught salmon is part of my emergency pantry supply - the old-time way my folks made patties (in the 1920's the rage was "croquettes") was to use soda cracker crumbs (like saltines, crushed with a rolling pin). Some crumbs and an egg, finely chopped scallions for a lightly packed pattie, a dusting in the crumbs and saute in butter (or bacon grease).

Raw panko isn't very tasty, with the cracker crumbs you just need enough fat to coat the pan. I like them best with saffron rice and green beans or peas.

These days it seems canned is more likely to be as labeled, with fresh through the grocers or restaurants it could be a switch. Salmon can be safer than tuna for heavy metals.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

BEACH M Fisheries has 25 pounds left--portions. All legal check them out on line. They are lic'd. Mention HT forum


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have never eaten commercially canned salmon. First choice is fresh, cooked or smoked. Second is smoked and canned. I have never had salmon patties. Ever had indian candied salmon, still warm right from the smoker? Case closed, why add filler to perfect food....James


----------

